# [APP][ROOT][2.2+][ICS] AppExtractor V2.0 Beta (Adds CWM6 Support)



## awjones (Jun 24, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 2.2.X (FROYO)

Source:: 
Hi All,

I've been trying to find some spare time to work on a new version of AppExtractor and I'm to a point where I'm looking for testers / feedback.

AppExtractor is a tool which will allow you to restore individual applications, data, SMS, and MMS messages from your nandroid backups.

The new version of AppExtractor supports CWM 6 backups (which restores faster than other backups), CWM 5, and TWRP. I have also updated the UI and some other tweaks to hopefully speed up restoring from backups.

If you are interested, please give this new version a test drive and let me know what you think and any issues that you run into.

Play Store Link: https://play.google....pextractor.beta

Thanks!

-Andy


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

Tried using this restore from a new CWM 6 backup and it wouldnt see the backup.

I found the backup manually and moved it to the sdcard location because appextractor was unable to target the location (data/media/clockworkmod/backup) after I moved the file to the SD card AE saw it but when restoring SMS from it nothing was restored (yes I rebooted after restore). Any suggestions? By the way CWM 6.0.2.3 now backups up to .tar files, dont know if this may be why its not working now.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

So what does the key unlock? It would help users know if it is worth the buy if you let them know exactly what they get for buying it. Also, I'm installing this now on my Nexus 4. I would love to be able to pull sms, mms and call log from a backup and put them on a fresh install. Sounds like a handy app if you continue to support it. Thanks!


----------



## amenemhat1 (Jan 3, 2013)

SparkysShocker said:


> Tried using this restore from a new CWM 6 backup and it wouldnt see the backup.
> 
> I found the backup manually and moved it to the sdcard location because appextractor was unable to target the location (data/media/clockworkmod/backup) after I moved the file to the SD card AE saw it but when restoring SMS from it nothing was restored (yes I rebooted after restore). Any suggestions? By the way CWM 6.0.2.3 now backups up to .tar files, dont know if this may be why its not working now.


I am having the same issue. I can not point the SD card location to the proper spot, nor can I point the CWR location to point to data/media/clockworkmod/backup from within the AppExtractor v2.0 Beta Settings menu. I upgraded to a new ROM and can't seem to bring back the most important thing of all: SMS/MMS/Call Log!

Dev, can you please shed some light on this issue?

Thank you!


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

amenemhat1 said:


> I am having the same issue. I can not point the SD card location to the proper spot, nor can I point the CWR location to point to data/media/clockworkmod/backup from within the AppExtractor v2.0 Beta Settings menu. I upgraded to a new ROM and can't seem to bring back the most important thing of all: SMS/MMS/Call Log!
> 
> Dev, can you please shed some light on this issue?
> 
> Thank you!


This seems to be more of problem with CWM then with app extractor with koush changing the way he does the backups it has screwed apps like app extractor over


----------

